# Analisis de 2 circuitos.



## EZ (Sep 16, 2009)

Buenas noches a todos.
Acudo a todos ustedes porque me eh roto la cabeza mucho tiempo intentando sacar las ecuaciones de estos 2 circuitos y honestamente no eh conseguido nada, y debo tener un buen fundamento teórico ya que voy a armar mi proyecto con el y debo ser capaz de defenderlo. 
A cualquiera que pueda aportar algo se lo agradecería muchísimo.
Desde ya muchas gracias
Luis Emiliano


----------



## Cacho (Sep 17, 2009)

Estás poniendo el carro adelante del caballo.

La cosa no es "Voy a hacer este circuito pero no logro entender cómo funciona para defenderlo", sino "Entiendo cómo funciona este circuito, voy a hacerlo y defenderlo".

Si lo que tenés es una duda puntual, posteala, pero si nada del análisis te sale cambiá de proyecto porque no lo vas a poder defender muy bien que digamos con los datos que otro te tiene que dar...

Saludos


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 17, 2009)

EZ dijo:


> ... Acudo a todos ustedes porque me eh roto la cabeza mucho tiempo intentando sacar las ecuaciones de estos 2 circuitos y honestamente no eh conseguido nada,


No era para menos. A pesar que la funcion de transferencia es un cociente de polinomios de 3er grado, viendo el numero de elementos y la poca independencia entre ellos es cantado que la expresion literal  va a ser bastante larga.



> y debo tener un buen fundamento teórico ya que voy a armar mi proyecto con el y debo ser capaz de defenderlo.


Las dos imagenes corresponden a circuitos tipicos de control de tono y ecualizador.
La primera es un control tipo Baxandall, cuyo calculo se hace analizando con los potenciometros en posiciones extremas, y la segunda es un ecualizador con girador.
De los dos tenes bastante material googleando con  _tone Baxandall_ y _equalizer gyrator

_Para no tener que calcular a mano las expresiones podes usar el SapWin (freeware), pero para su simplificacion y analisis ya no hay programa que valga .


----------



## EZ (Sep 21, 2009)

Gracias Eduardo por garantizarme una orientacion certera y dar aliento. Nadie nace sabiendo y realemente tienes mi gratitud ante tu estimulo a quien quiere estudiar y aprender.

Y Cacho, agradezco tu aclaracion y realmente te pido una oportunidad de aprender, el tema me interesa mucho y si me dices de donde puedo estudiarlo (que esa seria mi duda puntual ) me darias la chance de entenderlo para poder armarlo. No quiero presentar algo sin entenderlo ni usar el fundamento que me dio otra persona. Pero si utilizo el conocimiento de otro, lo asimilo y lo aplico, no veo nada malo en ello. Creo que eso es la educacion tecnica.
Realmente espero que no te lo tomes a mal y sepas entender que soy un estudiante con hambre de conocimiento por asi decirlo (y mas referente a la electronica por supuesto ).
Con el mayor de los respetos, te mando un abrazo.
Luis Emiliano


----------



## Cacho (Sep 21, 2009)

Hola EZ

En mi mensaje anterior sólo te decía (reconozco que de una manera poco amigable, perdón) que te pusieras a leer un poco. 
Nuevamente, perdón por la manera de decirlo y gracias por demostrarme que no todos los que entran con consultas como esta vienen a pedir el asunto cocinado.



EZ dijo:


> ...el tema me interesa mucho y si me dices de donde puedo estudiarlo (que esa seria mi duda puntual )...


El omnipresente Rod Elliott (creador de ESP) tiene material sobre el asunto. Acá hay sobre los giradores (gyrators) y en este otro lugar sobre los Bandaxall.
Es un buen comienzo.

Si te dan ganas, recorré el sitio que está lleno de información muy buena.

Saludos


----------



## EZ (Sep 21, 2009)

No hay nada porque disculparse pues comprendo a lo que te referias, muchisima gracias por la información ! Ya me pondre manos a la obre


----------



## EZ (Sep 27, 2009)

Bueno, como habia dicho, lei el material que me garantizaste y me acerco a la nocion de funcionamiento, aun asi no me dio formulas para los circuitos ni explico como funcionaban (me refiero a que hacia cada componente exactamente) , el bandaxall es muy similar al del circuito solo que en el pote de arriba tiene en paralelo un solo capacitor cuando en el circuito que subi yo hay 2 capacitores conectados a la R que "baja" por asi decirlo, esto influye en sus calculos ? Por lo del gyrator, se que esta en el libro Audio Radio Handbook el cual no llega aqui a Uruguay y no estoy teniendo acceso a una tarjeta de credito como para comprarlo online. Asi que quizas si alguien lo tiene podria pasarme el capitulo nomas a mi mail Normas de Participación@hotmail.com o explicarme via un post.
Disculpas por la molestias ocasionadas y como siempre gracias por la disposicion.
Un abrazo desde Uruguay.
Emiliano



			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> *2.3* Los usuarios no pueden publicar mensajes para insinuar o instruir a otro(s) miembro(s) para que revisen su cuenta de correo electrónico, su buzón de mensajes privados, o para indicarles de alguna manera que tienen un nuevo mensaje privado o de correo electrónico, con el objeto de solicitar u ofrecer una respuesta con respecto al tema en cuestión.
> 
> *2.9* Los usuarios no pueden publicar, solicitar ni difundir información que promueva el plagio, la piratería, la divulgación de números de serie, crack o similares, o copias no autorizadas de material protegido por derechos de autor.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 28, 2009)

Acá tenes un poco de mas información sobre el girador:
http://mysite.du.edu/~etuttle/electron/elect66.htm
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gyrator
en ambos está el modelo matemático para evaluar el comportamiento, pero de todas formas es muy simple. Si buscás información sobre "convertidor de impedancia negativa" o similar podés conseguir mas datos sobre la base del girador.

PD: Cuidate de pedir capítulos de libros a tu mail particular, ya que estás violando las normas de participación en el foro.

Saludos!


----------



## EZ (Oct 4, 2009)

Si, disculpen no recordaba ese punto del reglamento, mis disculpas de vuelta


----------

